# Soy pans



## idemhj (Oct 19, 2020)

I am well aware that Alex can be really annoying, but this video is actually worth watching once it gets to the point - fortunately it is not about him forging, but about Soy which makes what seems to be awesome (and really expensive) cookware


----------



## rickbern (Oct 20, 2020)

Got two kids in their thirties, I’ve been making loud boisterous dinners for them and their friends for years, they call me RickDawg.

One of my dreams is to get matching soy silver lined skillets engraved “RickDawg Dinner” for each of them.

Thanks


----------



## Michi (Oct 20, 2020)

Those pans are works of art. I'd love to own some. I would not love to keep them looking good.


----------



## idemhj (Oct 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> Those pans are works of art. I'd love to own some. I would not love to keep them looking good.



I am seriously considering buying the 20 cm saucepan (to replace my IKEA). Of course 345 $ is a lot of money, but not more than most of us would happily spend on a good knife. If I know myself, I would probably polish the thing vigorously for about a year and then let it go..


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 20, 2020)

How do you even order a Soy pan?


----------



## Michi (Oct 20, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> How do you even order a Soy pan?


You go to their website and press the “Buy” button?


----------



## rickbern (Oct 20, 2020)

idemhj said:


> I am seriously considering buying the 20 cm saucepan (to replace my IKEA). Of course 345 $ is a lot of money, but not more than most of us would happily spend on a good knife. If I know myself, I would probably polish the thing vigorously for about a year and then let it go..


Nah, all these things are built to use. If you need to polish & display a saucepan, choose the ikea one for that (it certainly won't last forever if you use it regularly), but beat the daylights out of the copper one, that'll last forever!

Same thing with knives; display your cutco (err, "display" it in a box in the back of the closet), use your shig.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 20, 2020)

I want to like the Soy pans more, but the owners theatre and rhetoric doesn’t sit so well with me. I’ve watched a few videos.
It’s a turned pan same as Duparquets silver lined and solid silver pans. If I had to get a silver lined pan I’m leaning in Duparquets direction for now


----------



## Chips (Oct 21, 2020)

I've had my large Soy saucepan for about 2.5 years. I've probably used it 4, maybe 5 times maximum and haven't touched it for the past year and a half. The silver lining has worn thru showing the copper base very quickly, with gentle cleaning. I certainly wouldn't ever use a green scour pad on something like this, but when trying get off the darker, enamel-like burned on residue, I used one of those Japanese "turtles" and just gentle rubbing under warm running water.


----------



## Chips (Oct 21, 2020)

Additional thoughts; I might try to capture a picture or two of it. It's not a significant portion of the bottom of the pan, but a bit of a halo in the corners. Soap was obviously doing nothing to remove it, and you cant use aggressive things like oven cleaner or Comet (powder based cleaners), so I just had running water so I could hopefully see if anything was being damaged. In hindsight, it's probably best to either just live with the stuff there. 

These are such beautiful pans to cook with over gas. But I only have electric and induction.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 6, 2021)

Chips said:


> The silver lining has worn thru showing the copper base very quickly,


This is definitely the silver, and not the tin lining which they also make?


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 6, 2021)

Chips said:


> These are such beautiful pans to cook with over gas. But I only have electric and induction.


Copper gets a zero on induction, but on electric it certainly works. Are you saying that on gas it works better than everything else, while on electric it doesn't matter as much?


----------



## McMan (Jan 6, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Got two kids in their thirties, I’ve been making loud boisterous dinners for them and their friends for years, they call me RickDawg.
> 
> One of my dreams is to get matching soy silver lined skillets engraved “RickDawg Dinner” for each of them.
> 
> Thanks


Ha! Now you have to change your used name to RickDawgDinner


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2021)

Am I the only one who thought this was a thread about pans made out of soy products?


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 6, 2021)

USA buyers can get it on ebay CHEAP. I think the seller is an old soy dealer ...









YT Series Pro Copper Stew Pot 26cm Silver Lined | eBay


Model: Stew Pot. They are mounted on the main body with six rivets each made of Solid White Copper and are incredibly sturdy, but easily removable by us if maintenance is needed. 2.5 mm copper. Handles: Sand-Cast Solid Bronze.



www.ebay.com












YT Series Pro Copper Stew Pot 22cm Silver Lined with Lid | eBay


Model: Stew Pot. They are mounted on the main body with six rivets each made of Solid White Copper and are incredibly sturdy, but easily removable by us if maintenance is needed. 2.5 mm copper. Handles: Sand-Cast Solid Bronze.



www.ebay.com





more info about them can be found here In-Depth Product Review: Soy Turkiye (Soy Türkiye) Silver- or Tin-Lined Hand-Hammered Copper Frying Pan

My personal opinion that linetime silver warranty is great. I dont know if it covers s/h both ways, which would be $200...

I just didnt have a shaep of a pan i wanted. I am sure they can custom build it for me, but right now, I didnt need it.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 6, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Nah, all these things are built to use. If you need to polish & display a saucepan, choose the ikea one for that (it certainly won't last forever if you use it regularly), but beat the daylights out of the copper one, that'll last forever!


The best Ikea pot will *easily* outlast the Soy one, multiple times over, given your instructions to beat the daylights out of them. I certainly won't make any bets about the cheapest one at Ikea.


----------



## Chips (Jan 7, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> This is definitely the silver, and not the tin lining which they also make?



Yeah.


----------



## MikeO (Jan 7, 2021)

idemhj said:


> I am well aware that Alex can be really annoying, but this video is actually worth watching once it gets to the point - fortunately it is not about him forging, but about Soy which makes what seems to be awesome (and really expensive) cookware




These are maybe the most beautiful pans I have ever seen.  And... I have been looking for a new copper pan. Thank you


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 8, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Copper gets a zero on induction, but on electric it certainly works. Are you saying that on gas it works better than everything else, while on electric it doesn't matter as much?


The main virtue of copper is it's responsiveness; any change in heat source very quickly translates to a change in the heating of the pan. But if you have garbage electric that only slowly adjusts its own temperature (because the coils need time to heat up or cool off) that doesn't really get you anything.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 16, 2021)

here is an example. I caramelized onions (to the color you see), then moved them to the side and put 2 lbs of wagyu beef cutoffs... pan is 16" 2mm copper/stainless paella pan from williams sonoma.

notice how browned meat is on top, side bottom of the image... heat is medium at best using bluestar, so prob 10-12k btu. Browned 3 min and then turned. I left 1 piece on bottom unturned, to show how it's not overcooked. I didn't have to use hood, etc...

Not saying it's the perfect pan, but I tried similar in cast iron before, and doesn't get me that crust. Once it cools off (when you put meat in), it takes longer to get it back up and by that time, the meat is not sizzing but steaming. I tried similar in demeyere atlantis 12.6" and I had to get heat to medium/high to get it to rebound just as fast.


----------



## Chips (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks again Ptolemy for the heads up on the eBay deals. I ordered the bigger of the two pots, and lid. The pot alone was $510 at Soy Turkiye. I've seen Soy's stuff show up occasionally with a very mild discount/sale, but nothing like this. And there was no mention in the listing of them being any sort of seconds in terms of quality.

I'll follow up with a pic or two and a comment when it arrives, hopefully by the 19th. Shipping has been delayed, even post holiday season stuff is going slower.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 18, 2021)

Chips said:


> I've seen Soy's stuff show up occasionally with a very mild discount/sale, but nothing like this.


I hope you end up with an excellent pot at a better than usual price. If it does have a minor cosmetic (not structural) defect, the right remedy is also the easiest one: cook with it a lot, which will give it a few more little scratches. And - enjoy your food.


----------



## Chips (Jan 20, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> I hope you end up with an excellent pot at a better than usual price. If it does have a minor cosmetic (not structural) defect, the right remedy is also the easiest one: cook with it a lot, which will give it a few more little scratches. And - enjoy your food.




It arrived last night when I was already at work. I might snap a pic later, but for the most part, the pot itself (which was a great price) is perfect. The lid, however, which I bought separately and at full price, has a few obvious flaws in it. In one spot on the rim, there's three burn looking marks that will probably polish out. A few fine scratches on the opposite side, and a few spattered dots of silver. 

But the pot sits level, lid sits flush, no wobble. I love the weight of everything. Cassoulet here I come…..


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 20, 2021)

Chips said:


> A few fine scratches on the opposite side, and a few spattered dots of silver.


Copper is soft - soft enough that you KNOW it's going to have scratches sooner or later (actually just sooner), and soft enough that a very determined person with a lot of time on their hands can polish holes right through it. Every time you _notice_ a scratch, look away, and go memorize a new recipe to distract yourself. When you stop noticing scratches, you'll have a great pot.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 20, 2021)

Some piano manufacturers started putting a "satin" finish on their black pianos, presumably to hide scratches. It was soon discovered that on such a finish, the scratches come up shiny. Can't win.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 8, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> here is an example. I caramelized onions (to the color you see), then moved them to the side and put 2 lbs of wagyu beef cutoffs... pan is 16" 2mm copper/stainless paella pan from williams sonoma.
> 
> notice how browned meat is on top, side bottom of the image... heat is medium at best using bluestar, so prob 10-12k btu. Browned 3 min and then turned. I left 1 piece on bottom unturned, to show how it's not overcooked. I didn't have to use hood, etc...
> 
> ...



So, I bought one of these pans. Do you still like yours? My plan is to use it for a Paella pan. Have you tried Paella? I was thinking on using it to roast bones in the winter.

Onions will be my first test. I have a Mauviel carbon steel pan version and it did not pass the onion test on my Viking range very well. You would have to stir a lot to get evenly done onions.


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 8, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> So, I bought one of these pans. Do you still like yours? My plan is to use it for a Paella pan. Have you tried Paella? I was thinking on using it to roast bones in the winter.
> 
> Onions will be my first test. I have a Mauviel carbon steel pan version and it did not pass the onion test on my Viking range very well. You would have to stir a lot to get evenly done onions.


Yep

I still use mine for steaks, onions, pork chops, mostly when I need a very good crust .. I think once onions get to a certain point, you always have to stir them... SS is still SS, it won't make it non-stick. 

I have not done paella in it, because I have a larger/deeper one. I don't make paella often (3-4 times a year), but when I do, I like to eat leftovers for the whole week.


----------



## btbyrd (Jul 8, 2022)

I sauté my Ken Onions at 15 degrees per side and never have to stir.


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 8, 2022)

btbyrd said:


> I sauté my Ken Onions at 15 degrees per side and never have to stir.


hahahah


----------



## ian (Jul 9, 2022)

Oh, so cannibalism is cool now?


----------



## Michi (Jul 9, 2022)

I wouldn't eat a Ken Onion if you paid me…


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 9, 2022)

btbyrd said:


> I sauté my Ken Onions at 15 degrees per side and never have to stir.



Those are a little gritty for me. I like 1015 onions.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 9, 2022)

Michi said:


> I wouldn't eat a Ken Onion if you paid me…


In Soviet Russia, Ken Onion eats you...


----------

